# Prayers Needed.



## copecowboy84 (May 26, 2011)

I am asking for prayers. I have done some terriable things as of late. And because i look at the forum as a big family i will enlighten you. i have been cheating on my wife, and i finally came out and told her. It has been a big mess and the situation has been killing me. It all came out, and in the process and close friend has brought me closer to the lord. My wife and me are trying to work things out and bring our lives closer to the lord. I am asking for prayer to help me rid my life of any thing that would hinder me from this. And if anyone has any scripture or has a internet bible study group please let me know Thank you all.


----------



## HawgWild23 (May 26, 2011)

Prayer sent. My Sunday school teacher taught us 1 time it is like a triangle God is at the top you and your wife are at the two bottom corners. when you are at the bottom of the triangle you and your wife is not close and yall are not close to God. The closer you get to God (the top of the triangle) the closer you and your wife will get to each other. /\   It has work for me and my wife.


----------



## Hut2 (May 26, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Jasper (May 26, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Sargent (May 26, 2011)

Prayers for both of you.


----------



## Paymaster (May 26, 2011)

My Prayers are added for you both.


----------



## gtparts (May 26, 2011)

You can't unscamble an egg, but God can make a great omelet, if you will let Him. Prayers sent for forgiveness, healing and spiritual growth.


----------



## turk2di (May 26, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## speedcop (May 26, 2011)

Stay on your knees brother, and he will lift you up and help you both throught this tough time. We pray for you both


----------



## Ronnie T (May 26, 2011)

My first prayer is that your wife be willing to forgive this break of the marital bond, and that she will be able to forget this 
indiscretion that has brought unfaithfulness into the marital bed.

I also pray that you will be able to repair the relationship and forgive yourself.
If you give your marriage and your life to God, God can mend and cause you two to be able to keep this marriage together.

God's blessings to both of you.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 27, 2011)

Prayers said for you and your wife.


----------



## Lightnrod (May 27, 2011)

Prayer sent


----------



## 1john4:4 (May 27, 2011)

copecowboy84 said:


> I am asking for prayers. I have done some terriable things as of late. And because i look at the forum as a big family i will enlighten you. i have been cheating on my wife, and i finally came out and told her. It has been a big mess and the situation has been killing me. It all came out, and in the process and close friend has brought me closer to the lord. My wife and me are trying to work things out and bring our lives closer to the lord. I am asking for prayer to help me rid my life of any thing that would hinder me from this. And if anyone has any scripture or has a internet bible study group please let me know Thank you all.




It took a lot of guts and humility to post this. God bless you and your wife.


----------



## Inthegarge (May 27, 2011)

Praying for you ...................................


----------



## BRIAN1 (May 28, 2011)

Prayers are sent for you and your wife.


----------



## Lorri (May 29, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> My first prayer is that your wife be willing to forgive this break of the marital bond, and that she will be able to forget this
> indiscretion that has brought unfaithfulness into the marital bed.
> 
> I also pray that you will be able to repair the relationship and forgive yourself.
> ...



Amen - couldn't have said it better - keep God first and give her time and space but let God be both your guides


----------



## DOXIELADY (May 29, 2011)

A couple of years ago my husband and I almost devorced least to say it was a horrible situation ,we had drifted away from each other and away from God ,and one night I seen myself as I truly was ,a mess and at rock bottom ,I never felt so alone in my life and I cried out to God ,and praise God he lead me back to him ,he put my marriage back together better than it ever was,filled it with love and trust I didnt deserve ,what I thought was the end of my marriage ,was the beginning for me to find out what true love and mercy really was,I pray that God will bless your marriage and make it stronger God bless you and your wife and lead you through this


----------



## sniper22 (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers lifted. You have taken the first step, now put complete trust in God.
God bless.


----------



## Phoelix (Jun 21, 2011)

PM sent......


----------



## copecowboy84 (Jun 23, 2011)

i can not begin to thank yall enough from the prayers. In the past few weeks God has started to transform my life. Its amazing how when you put him in complete control what he can do. My wife and me are going to work this out, i have a new found love for her i never new. God is so amazing.


----------



## Sargent (Jun 23, 2011)

very cool.


----------



## K80 (Jun 23, 2011)

I wish yall the best!


----------



## BIGJOHNA (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for you brother! 
Proverbs 16:3 — Commit to the Lord whatever you do, and your plans will succeed.


----------

